# Putting up fur



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

How long do you keep a coyote fur on the stretcher before taking it off?

I posted this over in the Fur Handling section, but haven't gotten any replies yet. I have more questions in the original post too. Here's the link: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=52252

Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I usually put mine on their fur side in for 4-6 hours, then flip it fur side out. I keep it at a moderate temp, with a fan on it, for 4-5 days. I take it off as soon as the coyote can stand by itself or the belly skin is crackly.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

another method that i was told is to smell the nose of the coyote, if it still smells a little, then leave it on for a few more days.

You'll know the smell when you do enough of them.

Another method is to pinch the nose, if it's hard as a rock, it's done, if you can squeeze it at all, leave it hang.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

That is a good point about the nose. If it is rock hard that is another thing I look at. Another thing I check is the base of the ears. Since you split them at the base if they are crackly sounding and hollow feeling I usually use that as an indicator too.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Fallguy,

You mean you don't take the cartilage out? I completely strip the cartilage so the ear is just fur, and pin it to the corner of the eye when i get them on a board.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

Nope I don't. I learned from Brad T how to split the ear cartilage away from the skin, which I am slow at so it takes lots of time. However, I attended the NDFHTA Winter Meet and saw Rick remove the cartilage fully. I am going to have to give that a shot this upcoming season. It looked way easier, faster, and less chance for spoiling to occur. When I get to putting up some fur next fall be ready for me asking you questions. :lol:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Once the fur is dried and stretched, how long is it good for before it needs to be tanned, or processed in some other way?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Fallguy,

I didn't know that you came to the winter meeting, I wish i would have known that. I was there for a little while. There is also a summer/fall meeting also, you'll have to come, not sure where it'll be.

Rick is a good guy, he knows what he's talking about.

If you've got questions, I can find answers if i don't know. 

I just talked with Brad T here a couple of weeks ago, it sounds like he's enjoying himself. 

johngfoster,

if it's dried it has a potential of being good for a long time, IF it is in the freezer and away from bugs. Other wise get it in within 6 months of putting it up and you'll be good, it will be good for much longer. Once the bugs get it, you're done for.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

Were you in charge of anything there? I came for a few of the early sessions, then I had to leave b/c my Great Grandma had her 100th birthday at the Seven Seas.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nope, i wasn't in charge of anything there, I was just in and out. I had a few things to pick up and stayed for a demo or so and took off. But if i'd know that you'd be there i'd try and find you.

I guess the summer Rendezvous is going to be up in Bottineau..
Saturday August 16th 8:30a - 5:00p
http://www.ndfhta.com/adobe/2008_Summer_Rendezvous_Flyer.pdf

I'll more than likely be there, unless something comes up.

Wow, 100years, that a milestone.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

That's cool. We are actually in Mandan quite a bit. My wife is from there. My father in law is Bill Franke. He used to teach band at MHS and is now retired but still assosiated with the National Guard and is involved in lots of music things in Mandan. We usually spend a whole week there for all the 4th of July activities.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

we'll have to get together some time.

xdeano


----------

